
Coronavirus in Singapore: 45 cases as of Feb-10, local cases exceed imported - skmurphy
https://www.straitstimes.com/singapore/health/novel-coronavirus-cases-in-singapore
======
skmurphy
This link continues to be updated, case count now at 67 as of Feb 15. There is
a lot of detail on the cases and I think Singapore is the best proxy for how
well US / Europe may be able to manage nCoV-219. This is the gold standard for
dissemination of useful information on an unfolding epidemic.

------
skmurphy
Key points:

On Jan 23, the Ministry of Health reported the first case of coronavirus in
Singapore. As of Feb 10, there have been a total of 45 cases, of which 23 are
locally transmitted.

The early patients were tourists from Wuhan. In the past week, local
transmissions started appearing and now exceed imported ones.

As of Feb 10, seven patients have been discharged – six China nationals and
one Singaporean, who had been evacuated from Wuhan. But seven patients are in
critical care.

------
skmurphy
related also from Feb 10 [https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-
coronavirus-cases-...](https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-coronavirus-
cases-aboard-cruise-ship-in-japan-nearly-
doubles-20200210-4jdwnym7tra3bc6joc7jlgulwq-story.html)

key points:

The number of coronavirus cases aboard a quarantined cruise ship off the coast
of Japan nearly doubled on Monday, when officials announced that 65 new
patients have been diagnosed with the deadly infection.

The new figures bring the total number of cases on the Diamond Princess vessel
to 135, including at least 14 Americans, Japanese media reported on Monday.
The ship, which has been under quarantine since Tuesday, was already the
largest center of infections outside of mainland China.

Passengers diagnosed with the pneumonia-like illness will be taken to area
hospitals for treatment while the vessel remains quarantined through at least
Feb. 19, according to NHK, Japan’s national broadcasting service.

The Diamond Princess is anchored at Yokohoma, just south of Tokyo.

